
Apple Has Made Its 'iPhone Calibration Machine' Available to Repair Shops - Inconel
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/apple-has-quietly-made-its-secretive-iphone-calibration-machine-available-to-repair-shops
======
rollingpebbles
Does anyone know if this opens up a back door to Secure Enclave by malicious
operators of calibration machines?

